# Reverse Osmosis water cooler???



## Rockrz (Jul 20, 2013)

OK, so we are renting, or I'd just install this under the sink with the dispenser up top... but, since we are renting the house I'm thinking of getting a Reverse Osmosis water cooler so we can have some cleaner than city water.

The city water has a sheen floating on top of the water that looks kinda like sewage to me and that's after it went thru one of those Culligan filters that you fit on your sink faucet.

I was looking around the net and I see way too many options to buy a Reverse Osmosis water cooler that stands on the floor similar to this one HERE for $504

Anybody know of a good unit that is priced reasonably?
I'd like to keep er around $500... or less, preferably less if possible


----------



## Rockrz (Jul 20, 2013)

I dunno... maybe I should consider a reasonably
priced under sink solution like the one HERE


----------



## Speedbump (Jul 21, 2013)

City water is inspected and regulated.  It has to be safe to drink.  If it wasn't you would be reading about people all over the place getting sick or even dying.

Save your money and don't buy any of those in line filters.  They are a joke.  A good carbon filter will remove chlorine and a few heavy metals that you probably don't have anyway, but that's all.  A string filter just gives the illusion that it is doing something.  If you really want to filter your water (and it depends on what you want filtered) you would buy a whole house filter.  I'm not talking about those big box things, I'm talking about a filter that is as tall as you are and is designed to remove hardness, iron, manganese and sulphur.  It could be a PH  filter also in some instances they are needed.


----------



## Rockrz (Jul 21, 2013)

I've been able to find scientific proof that... local governments aren't always right, not to mention ingesting fluoride is not good for you.

I'll be looking further into what science says about purifying water instead of assuming government knows it's backside from deep center field, which when we look at the world today... it's painfully obvious they do not!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 21, 2013)

Have the water tested yourself?


----------



## Rockrz (Jul 22, 2013)

It still has a sheen floating on top after having installed an on faucet Culligan filter... and the sheen is numerous colors kinda like when you see water standing in a creek that is contaminated.

At this point, I don't need to test the water because I can see the contamination.  I've been on the planet long enough to know that this isn't right and I don't remember ever seeing tap water with this floating on top, which was why I installed the Culligan filter in the first place.

We are in a smaller town of around 15k so apparently they haven't spent alot of money on the finest of water treatment.

If I get it tested, I'll end up filing a lawsuit against someone and the land lord will kick me out, and it's just not going to be the way to go cause finding out exactly how unclean the water is will tick me off.

I need to either get this filtered or otherwise cleaned, or switch to bottled water cause I ain't drinkin this crap!  It's not good for one's health and I ain't getting any younger.


----------

